# I want to find a high torque motor...



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

there is the engine capacity of over 100 kW with a speed of 20,000 rpm?

if .. give links...

thanks in advance


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

High speed motors are kind of expensive. What are you going to use it for? Post more info and some of the more experienced guys here will help you out.


----------



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

lutach said:


> High speed motors are kind of expensive. What are you going to use it for? Post more info and some of the more experienced guys here will help you out.


Now I do not collect, its use, but maybe if the future planned. even now, I simply just interested to know whether there is such an engine


----------



## iti_uk (Oct 24, 2011)

A 100kW motor at 20,000 RPM would be a high-speed, low torque motor (less than 50Nm at that speed).

Chris


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

Look for high speed servo and/or spindle motors. It seems that you're searching for a high power motor and not high torque as the title of this thread mentions. 

Parker: www.parker.com (HKW and MGV)


----------



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

lutach said:


> It seems that you're searching for a high power motor and not high torque as the title of this thread mentions.


Now everything is clear, I'm just a mistake to write in this topic


----------



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

By the way, I found this site http://www.synchrony.com/products/high-speed-motors-generators.aspx
if the engine is set in the car, it will all work well? or do not fit?


----------



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

and yet there is http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...t=MGV+HIGH-SPEED+MOTOR+FOR+TEST+BENCHES&Wtky=


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

RwSs Gle said:


> By the way, I found this site http://www.synchrony.com/products/high-speed-motors-generators.aspx
> if the engine is set in the car, it will all work well? or do not fit?


The problem with the NovaDrive motors is the bearings. They will not work in a vehicle. The other problem will be the controller/inverter. Torque on those motors are not that great for vehicle application. They are mainly used as a Generator. If you have the money to get things to work out, keep us all posted.

Try Parker to see what they say. I few years ago, I contacted them about a 121.8kW, 170Nm, 460V and 6850/20000RPM motor (Part Number: 
HW950CCR1300) with a 60MM Resolver (Part Number: CB102SAR2000) and the price was over $9,890usd. for the motor and $1,434usd. for the resolver. They had a 8-9 week delivery time.


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

RwSs Gle said:


> and yet there is http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...t=MGV+HIGH-SPEED+MOTOR+FOR+TEST+BENCHES&Wtky=


Yes, like I mentioned in post #5. The HKW series is also another choice.

http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...=5975573&vgnextcat=SPINDLE MOTORS&Wtky=MOTORS


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

Here is the Data Sheet for the HW950CC motor:

http://parvex.com/fichesmot/english/hw/hw950cc.pdf


The HW930CC looks good as well, but has less torque:

http://parvex.com/fichesmot/english/hw/hw930cc.pdf


----------



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

lutach said:


> Yes, like I mentioned in post #5. The HKW series is also another choice.
> 
> http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...=5975573&vgnextcat=SPINDLE MOTORS&Wtky=MOTORS


If this engine, it is possible to accelerate the car 500 km / h? I'm just so interesting opinion question  ...


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

RwSs Gle said:


> If this engine, it is possible to accelerate the car 500 km / h? I'm just so interesting opinion question  ...


Don't know, I guess the only way to find out is to try it . The Buckeye Bullet speed record holder uses a big electric motor that cost arond $50,000 to build.


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

Here's a bit more info on the Buckeye Bullet's motor:

"Max RPM: 12,500
Normal Shift RPM: 9,500
Torque: 600 ft lbs
Weight 550lbs
AC Voltage: 545
DC Bus: 750-900

Cost was high as we only built one and it was very specific, but I'd guess pure manufacture costs (no design cost and making it right in one shot....) to be in the ballpark of $50,000 to $75,000."

That's the info I received from them, so I guess the price for one motor could be $100,000 or more.


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

Contact Parker and get a price for the MGV970CBX motor. While at it, see if the can make you a custom motor for your high speed application.


----------



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------

